# Network cable unplugged...but it isn't



## jamnich (Jun 19, 2008)

Ethernet cord is plugged into dell laptop but network connections says 'network cable unplugged'. I have already checked the Network adapters in device manager and those are fine. Wireless works perfectly fine so I know the internet works on this computer. The LAN isn't disabled or anything. A did notice though that when I plug the Ethernet cable in the little lights by it don't light up...does that mean that this is a hardware issue and the actual LAN port is broken on this laptop?


----------



## jamnich (Jun 19, 2008)

Also the cord and the port on the wall are both fine...both work with HP laptop


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the NIC appears in Device Manager with no errors, and also shows up in an IPCONFIG /ALL, it's probably indeed dead given your diagnostics.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 16, 2008)

> did notice though that when I plug the Ethernet cable in the little lights by it don't light up


Normally a pretty good sign that its dead


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

looks dead or in low power mode in dell quick set.


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

I also have the same problem with a dell computer i just bought, dell vostro 220 mini tower. First i thought it was cable but i have changed it and still no luck. It has already happen twice and it is meant to be a server..

What i did is to shut down the computer and power it up a few minutes later. Fix the problem but it seems to be back again.


----------

